# Google- Hypnosis Therapy for the Second Brain: Naturally Treat Digestive ... - Natural News.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Hypnosis Therapy for the Second Brain: Naturally Treat Digestive *...*Natural News.com, AZ - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>Such disorders often include Crohn's disease, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS), acid reflux disease, etc. The treatment of such disorders has long relied *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

